# New Cumberland Dam



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Well from the looks of things, I didn't miss anything yet. I saw that all the gates were open today on my way home. Has anyone caught anything yet? Did you make it down Austin?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Caught 15 last night in about 2 hours, one was 23 inches the rest were respectable with a few dinks. On ohio side some on live bait some, most on artificial.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i fished the past wed. water was coming up almost had no where to stand on the W.V side. I had one good bite a 21'' male eye, that was milking. should be on once the river stabilizes. 

let me know when you want to go


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its madness...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They are definitely starting to move, had a good day yesterday at Pike.

Jake


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

my junk i throw must stink lol


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Recon, your not holding your mouth right, dont forget the lucky underwear either...LOL!

Jake


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

i can't wear my lucky underwear anymore...they're collectables...fruit of the loom with the orginal gold striped band, and no holes...couple guys i work with fished up buffalo creek, killed'em supposedly..eyes, some stripers, sauger...


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Saw about 100 eyes and saugers caught today. I caught somewhere around 30 mixed. I did however assit as guy (RON) from PA who caught 40 and caught and released a cow, walleye, that is. 8.8 lbs, 29in, 17 3/4 girth!!! Did I mention he caught it about 3 feet from my line on the Wall. It was a big female still full of eggs. The guy never even hesitated at releasing it. That fish will produce many generations for us. I would of had to have done the same thing. Congradulationsons Ron on you biggest river walleye to date. I was glad to share the moment with you.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

SHH!! it will be more packed over there than it already is, never ever use to be like that.

nice 'eye though, thats a trophy


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the cat is out of the bag. However, if guys like this one let the big ones go back, it will be good for a long time. Just remember, it is a long walk. I am just wondering how long it will before the railroad shuts it down due to people taking their fourwheelers up the tracks. Just a thought!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its those types of slobs that will ruin it for the rest of us. 

ill be there in the early am, you wanna go metz?


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Austin, When you going and where you parking?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Metzie said:


> Austin, When you going and where you parking?


Isnt there only one place to park legally?


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

There is a large parking area upstream of the dam near the tracks. 

Did you get down there Sunday morning Austin? I was there until 9. I was fishing just below the tree on the bricks by the big hole. I caught 15 or so. Only small ones. Things were slow on the wall as well. I think I will stick to fishing mid week in the mornings. I don't like all the people.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah i was there by where the bricks meet the big rocks, kept my limit. I had 2 sauger over 16''. threw some smaller walleye back as well. 

that fire those guys had looked mighty good, my guides were solid ice !

the amount of people there is amazing


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder why there are more people every year? Amazing!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its alright though, most don't have a clue how to catch them. those bricks eat whatever they throw at them 

i'm headed down tomorrow evening metz, ill p.m you my cell #.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Metzie said:


> There is a large parking area upstream of the dam near the tracks.


Is there another one besides that? I only park there. Seems like there's another spot to park since you asked Austin where to he's parking.

Also, I heard that making a fire over by Cumberland was illegal. Pike Island is supposed to be ok though. Any truth to that?


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

don't know if it is legal, but there is usually a fire going right by the start of the pier everytime i'v been there, one guy was sleeping on the ground by it last october, was a cool, but not freezing nite..


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know if it is illegal to have a fire or not. It seems that everytime I am there they have a fire. The other parking is down the road toward NC. 

Going to hit it tomorrow morning before the rain and maybe tomorrow evening.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i'll be there in the evening


----------



## redgoat01 (Sep 2, 2008)

The fire at the end of the pier at pike is ok, nowhere on the pier. A yorkville policeman came down and told my buddy to take his fire off the pier (had it in a pail), said it was ok at the end of the pier, not on the pier. We always have a fire going, there is plenty of driftwood layin around.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

i work for norfolk southern railroad and we work on the track on the river down there alot. we have had no problems down there that has been brought to are attention as of yet. just don't park next to the tracks and get off the tracks ( atleast 6-8 ft.) when you hear a train . the trainmen will report you if they have a close call w/ pedestrian on the tracks. that is a ten mph track ( on the wv side)which gives you plenty of time to get out of the way. i would not advise ridding on the track w/ atvs. that will ruin it for the others just stay off to the side. i like to stop and bs w/ guys fishing down at the dam and would hate to see anyone loose a good spot or worse yet killed by a train. remember they take awhile to stop guys. i'm mostly in a boom truck on the rails so maybe i'll see you out there. stay safe and tight lines


----------

